# King's X opens for Porcupine Tree!!!!



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Montreal and Toronto dates are now on King's X site for late Sept.
:rockon2::rockon2:

Andy


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow. That would be a great show! 2 of my fave bands. I saw King's X a few years ago and they were awesome!!


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Yup, Kings X live are a machine to reckon with. One of the best shows I have seen, and solid.:bow: Still wish I could nail that Ty tone.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Received my tickets yesterday for the Montreal show  Looking forward to it! Taking my son to both this show and Dream Theater in august!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

King's X is the best live band I've seen.


----------

